# Freund werben zum 10ten mai



## Luffy25 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Community freunde.

Ja jetzt ist es soweit würde gerne mal wow auf dem offi spielen als auf privat server suche also ein Neuling/Erfahrenden spieler.

Ich würde gerne mal zur alli seite wechseln ob wohl ich hordler war aber mir gehts um den spass am spielen.

Mein name ist Daniel bin 25 jahre alt aus Duisburg

da ich arbeiten gehe bin ich immer so um 4 uhr online.

Meine anforderung für dich wären:

Sollte in mein alter sein oder mindestens 18+ 
auf alli seite spielen oder wollen / hatte vor ein worgen magier zu spielen
Skype acc haben da ich ts ... s....... finde
und wichtigsten punkt überhaupt
Verständnis wenn ich mal keine zeit habe!!
(schlechte erfahrungen gemacht)

Also wenn du dich angesprochen füllst melde dich einfach bei mir

Einen schönen tag noch


----------



## Xergart (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo Daniel,

 

schau mal in deine privaten Nachrichten rein ;-)

 

Gruß aus deiner Nachbarschaft^^

Xergart


----------

